# Website/Portfolio Feedback



## LukeSalter (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi All, 

Just wondering if anyone is willing to give me some CC for my Website/Portfolio. i'm in the process of building a stronger portfolio so only 7 images up there at the moment but it would be great to get a feel of what other people think. Also struggling with the layout of the gallery!

www.lukesalter.com

Any response welcomed. 

Thanks In Advance!
Luke.


----------



## Destin (Oct 5, 2016)

Luke, viewing on my iPhone your website is clean, simple, and easy to navigate. Your images are generally strong and you seem to have found your own style, which is good. 

My only critique would be that I personally find your services page overwhelming with too many options and credits included in the package. I think you may do better to streamline things and make the package simpler and easier to understand for potential clients.


----------



## KmH (Oct 5, 2016)

Proofread your text:
Sessions
" *ill* come armed" should be - I'll

There are other place where appropriate punctuation is missing.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice that you do volunteer work for homeless animals.


----------



## jeffW (Oct 11, 2016)

My comments are not meant to be negative just my off the cuff opinions and probably are not correct.

First too many words, be concise have someone else edit down the info then revise your text. I would rather know your expertise in the field of photography rather than the act of getting your pet inspired you to buy a camera. As for your fees I think you need to do your CODB to figure out where to start charging even if your partner is paying all your bills. They seem low compared to the amount of work even a small half day of shooting requires.

With that style of portfolio I seem to be expecting to click on an image and be taken into an entirely new gallery.  If those are your images I would have it set up as a single image per page and allow your audience to discover each new image in the portfolio by clicking, tab-ing etc...  I see it as a whole and I've clicked on to a new site. Image wise your volunteer images are the strongest yet not in your portfolio.  The two dogs in the water are not your strongest images and should not be on top. The one in the middle should be your home page (imho) or the dog named Jenna

again not negative just my candid opinions (probably wrong)


----------



## LukeSalter (Oct 17, 2016)

jeffW said:


> With that style of portfolio I seem to be expecting to click on an image and be taken into an entirely new gallery. If those are your images I would have it set up as a single image per page and allow your audience to discover each new image in the portfolio by clicking, tab-ing etc



No thats cool, i've been struggling with the layout of the gallery. ill try something a little different, Thanks!


----------



## JustBen (Nov 8, 2016)

Clean and easy layout, just the way i like it


----------



## LukeSalter (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for the responses I've updated;

the gallery to be a much more suitable layout (I feel).
Added more gallery content
Introduced products, images of products are coming.
simplified services.


----------



## Psytrox (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello,
I should probably say that I am not a professional photographer, but I will give you my opinion as a user. 

I like the website. As many have said already, its very clean, and tidy.

Although all your photographs are of dogs (in the portfolio), I didnt actually realise before reading well into your products section, that you only shoot dogs/pets. You may want to bring this information to website user at an earlier stage. But this could be me being an idiot... I guess you will also market towards pet owners etc. But as a user just stumbling upon your website, it may be missleading. 

I wasn't a fan of your drop downs... 

your "services" isn't clickable (and all the others are
I would like the box area to be coloured when my mouse hovers over (the colour change in the text isnt good/clear enough), makes it easier for me (as a user) to see clearly what i am clicking. And some of your users may be old with poor(er than my) eye sight.
There is something offputting with the navagation around your volanteer work. I suspect its a combination of a dropdown window with only one dropdown, and that you have one link going to bath cats and another to information about your volanteering. 
Maybe consider putting  your volantair work in your about? And linking your volenteer work directly to the bath... I don't know... it could just be me.

Personal preference, make the navigation : portfolio -> Services -> Volunteer -> Contact -> About


----------



## LukeSalter (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for the input, ill look into amending the menus, i did think the same myself.

p.s. yes the test e-mail did come through


----------

